# Alors,combien ont passé commande du New I-Mac G5?



## Pomme (14 Septembre 2004)

Pour ma part, j'attends avec impatience qu'il arrive à la fnac...il secondera à merveille mon p'tit i-book!


----------



## JPTK (14 Septembre 2004)

De toute façon il marchera pas et il sera tout cassé ton mac ! :rateau:


----------



## pioupiou (14 Septembre 2004)

Moi Idem , j'attends qu'il soit à la FNAC , normalement le 20 septembre...en espèrant ne pas avoir à attendre jusque mi octobre car , ayant vraiment besoin d'un ordinateur ces jours-ci , j'irai malheureusement voir ailleurs sinon... ( pas ailleurs que la FNAC)...


----------



## minime (15 Septembre 2004)

En direct du Japon, le bizutage de l'iMac G5. La page 2 va être sanglante. :rateau:


----------



## Pomme (15 Septembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> En direct du Japon, le bizutage de l'iMac G5. La page 2 va être sanglante. :rateau:





Oh l'autre!! pourquoi ils sont déjà servis eux?    

D'un autre coté je suis content de voir qu'Apple est vraiment dans les temps pour les livraisons...et puis ça permet de voir l'emballag de la bête!!


----------



## Tiobiloute (15 Septembre 2004)

Pourquoi j'ai un 404 : Acces denied quand je vais sur la page ?? :'(


----------



## minime (15 Septembre 2004)

La limite de bande passante a dû exploser en faisant un gros bang, c'était arrivé à apple-x.net lorsqu'ils ont publié une série de photos du système de refroidissement du PowerMac. Kodawarisan sera surement de retour dans quelques heures, avec une série plus complète. Lorsque je suis passé ils avaient seulement mis en ligne la page 1.


----------



## iota (15 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 En attendant, vous pouvez voir les photos de Kodawarisan ici.

 @+
 iota


----------



## decoris (15 Septembre 2004)

j'arrive pas a être tellement impressionné par cet imac... mais bon, puisse t il rencontrer le succès...


----------



## Marcmaniac (16 Septembre 2004)

Ma commande à la fnac a été passé ce jour 16 septembre !

Imac g5 20" avec 1 Go de ram en deux barrettes de 512, module bluetooth, clavier et souris bluetooth, carte airport, airport express avec i tunes, le tout monté !

Résultat, cher quand même, mais quand on est fou.....et qu'on est convaincu.....et qu'on a vendu son ancien mac 1300 euros ! (Je trouve qu'il est pas mal vendu et l'acheteur trouve qu'il est pas mal acheté!)

Surtout que je n'ai pas encore vu un imac g5 en vrai. Mes seules références sont celles que je dispose sur le net grâce ou à cause de vous ! (ainsi qu'aux avis des mac users lors de l'apple expo !)
Alors, par avance, je vous dis MERCI à tous pour cet achat que je souhaite rapide mais que je prévois plus long que prévu !

Signé : un macuser qui pose des questions parfois concons dans le forum (et je m'en excuse !)mais qui progresse de jour en jour, voir de minutes en minutes .....
Qu'est ce que j'aime le mac !       :love:  :love:


----------



## steinway (16 Septembre 2004)

je vais attendre la sortie de Tiger pour acheter un iMac ou meme un PowerMac pourquoi pas. en attendant je suis tres content de mon petit PB 12  donc pas de commande (pour l instant  )


----------



## olidev (16 Septembre 2004)

Commandé le 06/09 chez un revendeur


----------



## benamad (16 Septembre 2004)

j'ai commandé un 17 pouces 1,8 Ghz le jour de l'annonce à un revendeur sur Paris : Alis Informatique mais le temps qu'on se mette d'accord sur le prix (apple education) et sur une petite demande personnelle (etant deja client j'avais demandé une souris 3 boutons macMice en cadeau, merci alis pour son geste commercial) ma commande n'a ete enregistré que la semaine d'apres (c'est a dire la semaine derniere, tout le monde suit ?   ) et le magasin n'en ayant pas commandé assez par rapport a leur flot de commandes je risque d'etre de la 2eme fournée de livraison arg !  

Enfin il arrivera bien un jour (mais comme beaucoup j'en peux plus ..)

Sinon je me suis deja acheté 1 Go de Ram en 2 barettes de 512 identiques (ce qui permet d'apres macB d'avoir un bus a 128) j'aurais donc une 256 a vendre si il y a des preneurs :rateau: 

Je me suis acheté aussi un joypad dual action logitech devinez pourquoi et je vais me prendre une carte d'acquisition firewire car mon eyeTV USB risque de ne pas passer sur le 17 pouces (oui je ne pas craqué sur le 20 pouces car ca rentrait pas dans le placard ou l'imac logera : je n'aurais pas pu mettre de Cds dans le slot ..  ). De plus je souhaite qu'il soit le moins lourd possible, le plus transportable pour pouvoir regarder des films tranquilou dans le salon (pour l'instant mon home cinema est composé d'un ibook 12 pouces  mais connecté a une super chaine) 

voila merci a tous ceux qui ont eu le courage jusqu'au bout du post


----------



## FloX (16 Septembre 2004)

benamad preneur pour ta barrette de 256 Mo   Mp pour qu'on se mette d'accord 

Pour en revenir au sujet, moi et ma soeur avons commandé chacun un imac 17"


----------



## kabeha (16 Septembre 2004)

Commandé aujourd'hui sur l'Apple Store : 17" - 1,8 - 1Go (2dimms)
C'est mon vieux G3 - 400 qui va être jaloux


----------



## letocasa (16 Septembre 2004)

J'ai commandé un iMac G5 le 6 septembre :
  20"
  1G de mémoire
  250G de disque
  Bluetooth
  Airport

  Apple le promet avant le 4 octobre.

  hummmm : je trépigne d'impatience !

  J'ai hâte, mais j'ai hâte !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Septembre 2004)

Ben moi j'ai commandé le 1er septembre, chez mon revendeur Cami Bruxelles, un magnifique 17 pouces superdrive, avec 1G de ram 

Je tiens plus l'attente est trop longue!!


----------



## agone (16 Septembre 2004)

J'ai acheté un 17" SD au stand education de l'AE et j'ai eu 200¤ de remise , reste à trouver des sous pour de la RAM supplémentaire (D'ailleurs je vais aussi sûrement vendre ma barette d'origine de 256Mo)
 Par contre délai annoncé: on or before 13/10 
 L'attente est insupportable...


----------



## TitouDoc (16 Septembre 2004)

J'ai commandé le miens sur l'apple expo le jour de sa sortie...
J'ai pris 512 Mo pensant rajouter 512 plus tard...résultat des courses heureusement que j'ai trouvé un macuser qui a commandé le même iMac, on va s'arranger entre nous pour les barettes.
Sinon à part cette deception pour la RAM, longue vie à cet iMac


----------



## Pomme (16 Septembre 2004)

Déjà 8 I-Mac G5 en commande!!  C'est pas mal du tout...    mais surtout,surtout,pensez aux photos!!


----------



## Surfer Libre (16 Septembre 2004)

9 avec moi. Fin octobre (tout vient à point pour qui sait attendre). :love:


----------



## Pomme (16 Septembre 2004)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> 9 avec moi. Fin octobre (tout vient à point pour qui sait attendre). :love:





Oui mais qu'elle attente...presque 1 mois,...c'est long!! :rose:    mais j'suis quand même content pour toi!!


----------



## yoffy (16 Septembre 2004)

IMAC20/1.8G5/512/160G/SD/APX/BTWLKB/F

On or before
04/10/2004

10......


----------



## clark² (16 Septembre 2004)

IMAC17/1.8G5/512/160G/SD/APX/BTWLKB/F

11... premier mac depuis 12 ans (c'était celui de l'école...)
ça fait du bien de rentrer à la maison !!!


----------



## iMax (16 Septembre 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive pas a être tellement impressionné par cet imac... mais bon, puisse t il rencontrer le succès...



On savait déja que t'avais des gouts de chiotte


----------



## mandrax_fr (16 Septembre 2004)

Premier iMac de ma vie et surtout .....PREMIER COMPUTEUR APPLE

iMac 20" avec 1Go de ram et Carte Airport Extreme, commandé le 1er septembre en offre éducation du coup j'ai juste eu à rajouter 155¤ par rapport à la configue standard 

STATUS OPEN / ON OR BEFORE 29/09

rrrrrrrrrrrr J'en peux plus je le veux, j'irais meme à shangai à la sortie de l'usine avec mon PICKUP


----------



## decoris (16 Septembre 2004)

et bien, l'enthousiasme est là en tous cas!

vivement le spremières impressions...


----------



## Larswool (17 Septembre 2004)

Alors, un imac G5 pour ma copine : le basique 17" 1,6 ( elle prendra graveur dvd externe si besoin est ) et ... le même pour ma chtite moman plus wifi et une borne airport Express pour qu'elle puisse se relier à l'imprimante de ma chambre et au modem.

Ce qui est dingue c'est que je dois les attendre aussi fébrilement qu'elle. Cet ordi est génial, j'ai deux switchs en cours sur un 1,6 et un 1,8 ( 20 pouces ), suffit d'en parler , ca fait réver. Je suis Mac user depuis mes 8 ans et y a pas à dire , j'adore   

Merci pour la lecture
Lars


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2004)

De mémoire de forumeur, j'ai jamais vu un tel engouement !    :love:


----------



## turnover (17 Septembre 2004)

le powerBook avait eu aussi pas mal de demande mais je trouve qu'il y a pas mal de switcher


----------



## iota (17 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 Voici le commentaire d'un utilisateur concernant le bruit dégagé par l'iMac en fonctionnement.

 @+
 iota


----------



## FloX (17 Septembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Voici le commentaire d'un utilisateur concernant le bruit dégagé par l'iMac en fonctionnement.
> 
> ...


Tain ca craint ...


----------



## turnover (17 Septembre 2004)

ça sent surtout le mec qui veut bosser SANS AUCUN bruit et qui a jamais, mais alors jamais, entendu un pc  ... Si l'iMac fait autant de bruit que le powermac que j'ai, ne craignez rien ... Et normalemnt, il en fait moins.


----------



## iota (17 Septembre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Tain ca craint ...


 Pour te remonter le moral, vas voir ceci (bench de l'iMac G5).

  @+
  iota


----------



## me (17 Septembre 2004)

J'essayais de me raisonner et d'attendre de le voir en vrai. Mais comme mon iBook vient de rendre l'âme, je viens de passer commande sur l'Apple Store UK:
iMac 20', DD 250 Go, RAM 1 Go + bluetooth (mais sans le clavier ni la souris)
(attente annoncée de 4/5 semaines)


----------



## iota (17 Septembre 2004)

Un autre commentaire beaucoup plus flateur concernant le bruit dégagé par l'iMac G5 en fonctionnement.

 @+
 iota


----------



## jaguymac (17 Septembre 2004)

J'ai commandé un IMG5 20/1.8/1GB/160GB/SD/BT le 1/09 par chèque et ma commande a été "open" le 8/09. Date de livraison on or before 13/10.


----------



## agone (17 Septembre 2004)

J'ai eu une charmante fille de l'apple store en ligne qui a fait l'effort de regarder en détail mon dossier (contrairement aux autres) et qui m'a confirmé que comme j'avais passé commande à l'expo, je devrais recevoir un avis d'expédition très bientot.

 A suivre...


----------



## yoffy (17 Septembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Un autre commentaire beaucoup plus flateur concernant le bruit dégagé par l'iMac G5 en fonctionnement.


Deane - Considering a few users have already said they find the new G5 quite noisy, yet you say yours is really quiet, could it be the case that your fans aren't working proberly hence the excessive heat you seem to be experiencing? (Just a thought, I'm no expert.).... sacrè Deane!

Bon,en gros c'est le bruit ou la température au minimum,peut-être les deux,vl'a ot chose!


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2004)

130 à l'Xbench, c'est une blague ??? Cool... 7 points de plus que moi avec mon PM G4 1 ghz...  :sleep:  :mouais:


----------



## iota (17 Septembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 130 à l'Xbench, c'est une blague ??? Cool... 7 points de plus que moi avec mon PM G4 1 ghz...  :sleep:  :mouais:


 Apparement (voir plus bas dans le le lien que j'ai donné) l'iMac atteind les 200pts en réglant le processeur sur "highest".

 @+
 iota


----------



## mickeyclub (17 Septembre 2004)

Salut,

Mes deux premiers messages s'appelaient 'Ibook G3' et vidéo, et m'ont permis de faire un ou deux tests de montage avec Imovie. Résultat, ça marche, mais c'est vraiment fastidieux.

...Alors quand j'ai vu le nouveau imac...
Bref je serai certainement bientot le possesseur d'un bel imac g5, le 17 pouces superdrive, mais j'ai à nouveau des questions à poser aux "spécialistes" (ca fait un an que je suis sur mac seulement...) :

- 512 Mo ou 1 Go pour la vidéo ? (c'est qd m super cher 1go sur l'apple store...) ;
- la carte graphique sera suffisante ? (apparemment vu vos messages c un sujet controversé)
- y a t il un ou deux boutons sur la souris bluetooth ?
- que pensez vous du "pack vidéo" proposé par apple à 470 euros, et notamment de osn disque dur ? (j'y connais rien en dd)

Me répondre, c'est agir pour la bonne cause : ca fera 2000 euros de plus pour apple ;-)

Merci bcp


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2004)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Mes deux premiers messages s'appelaient 'Ibook G3' et vidéo, et m'ont permis de faire un ou deux tests de montage avec Imovie. Résultat, ça marche, mais c'est vraiment fastidieux.
> 
> ...




Salut   

Bon on va se répéter un peu.

- 1 go de ram pour la vidéo mais prends les 512 ailleurs que sur l'apple store, tu sais il y a d'autres magasins dans le monde 
- Suffisante pour quoi ? Pour DOOM 3 je doute, pour faire de la vidéo oui, une 32 mo suffirait aussi.
- Souris apple = 1 bouton, bluetooth ou pas et c'est très bien comme ça, manque juste la molette sensitive.
- Connais pas le pack vidéo, faut que je regarde.


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Apparement (voir plus bas dans le le lien que j'ai donné) l'iMac atteind les 200pts en réglant le processeur sur "highest".
> 
> @+
> iota



Voilà qui est mieux


----------



## sweet (17 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous !!

C'est génial tout cet engoument pour ce nouvel iMac G5 !!    

C'est vrai qu'il est cool !!  :love:  :love: 

Mais bon, tant pis pour moi, j'ai déjà un PowerMac G5 alors pas de iMac G5 pour moi sniff !!   

Bon allez patience pour tout ceux qui attendent et restez zen !!  

Surtout n'oubliez pas de faire des photos et de nous en faire profiter !!  

Amitiées à tous, Chris.


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, tant pis pour moi, j'ai déjà un PowerMac G5 alors pas de iMac G5 pour moi sniff !!



Mais c'est qu'il se plaindrait !   Oublie pas que ds le monde, il y a des millions de gens qui meurent d'ennui sur des pc tout pourris !


----------



## Arthemus (17 Septembre 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !!
> 
> C'est génial tout cet engoument pour ce nouvel iMac G5 !!
> 
> ...



C'est vrai quoi, faut pas exagérer !!!
Moi j'ai un G5 1.6. Et bien pour moi aussi pas d'imac G5 qui en plus sera plus puissant que ma tour !


----------



## La mouette (17 Septembre 2004)

Commandé jeudi chez un revendeur...
Délai... :rateau: 2 mois....ça me donnera le temps de ranger mon bureau


----------



## iota (18 Septembre 2004)

Aller, pour calmer ceux qui attendent... 
   Tout d'abord, une nouvelle gallerie de photos.

  Ensuite, vous pouvez voir ici qu'un utilisateur d'iMac G5 a déjà réussi à faire marcher le mode bureau étendu sur un deuxième moniteur (l'iMac étant en théorie limité au mode miroir).
    Il faut utiliser cette méthode.

    @+
    iota
  PS : soyez sympa... n'oubliez pas ma boule


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2004)

Mais c'est la même dalle que l'imac G4 ou pas ? Là sur les photos on dirait pas quand on voit celle prise de côté


----------



## iota (18 Septembre 2004)

Si on compare les caractéristiques pures et dures :
iMac G4 17" > Contraste 300:1
iMac G5 17" > Contraste 350:1

 Donc à prioris les dalles sont différentes, bien que les caractéristiques tel que la luminosité (200cd/m²) et les angles de vision (120° horizontal et 90° vertical) soient les mêmes.

  @+
  iota


----------



## minime (18 Septembre 2004)

Un lecteur de MacBidouille a commandé un iMac G5 17" le 1er septembre (prévision "on or before 29/09"), il a été envoyé le 15, et il l'a déjà reçu (<- photos inside).


----------



## La mouette (18 Septembre 2004)

Merci pour cette news...y en a qui ont de la chance!!!

Mais j'ai l'impression que les config. spéciale vont mettre du temps à arriver...


----------



## agone (18 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de vérifier mon statut de commande à tout hasard, comme toutes les heures à peu près  et je suis passé en "shipped" !
 Dès que je le reçois, je le passe à la moulinette des tests et performances


----------



## iota (19 Septembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Un lecteur de MacBidouille a commandé  un iMac G5 17" le 1er septembre (prévision "on or before 29/09"), il a été envoyé le 15, et il l'a déjà reçu (<- photos inside).


 Il a mis de nouvelles photos en ligne.

 @+
 iota


----------



## Pomme (20 Septembre 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai signé sur le store pour un 17' 1.8 Ghz SD ce midi avec l'option clavier sans fil...et me voilà reparti pour une longue attente!!  ...mais qui vaut certainement le coup!       :love:


----------



## phppaul (20 Septembre 2004)

Allez, encore un de commandé !   

Sur Apple Store le 3/09
un 20", 1Go DDRAM, 250 Go DD, Airport, BT

on or before 08/10   

A +


----------



## benamad (21 Septembre 2004)

ben moi, un de reçu 

J'ai mon Imac 17 pouces 1,8 Ghz avec 1 Go de ram 

Superbe machine sauf un grisouillis de merde (comprendre un son de gresillement) mais je verrais ca avec le SAV


----------



## iota (21 Septembre 2004)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> Superbe machine sauf un grisouillis de merde (comprendre un son de gresillement) mais je verrais ca avec le SAV


 Il semble (d'après ce que j'ai pu lire un peu partout) que tout les modèles émettent ce "grisoulli", qui proviendrait de l'alim (ce n'est pas confirmé).

   @+
   iota


----------



## Larswool (22 Septembre 2004)

Pareil reçu aujourd'hui chez IC . Le grisoullis est pas monstrueux non plus hein ^^. Comparé à la turbine de l'emac c'est nettement plus reposant. Excellent ordinateur au passage même avec 256 de ram, l'écran semble immense sur le 17" et sur le 20" c'est le clavier qui semble minuscule   . Autre intéret pour ceux qui le veulent en version sans fil ( wifi / bluetooth ) il est vraiment léger donc assez transportabe d'une piêce à l'autre. 

Patience à tous , ils arrivent !!!!
Lars


----------



## jfxav (22 Septembre 2004)

Larswool a dit:
			
		

> Le grisoullis est pas monstrueux non plus hein ^^. Comparé à la turbine de l'emac c'est nettement plus reposant.



D'ou vient le grisouillis? des HP, du DD ou des ventilos?
Est ce que c'est le meme bruit decrit dans le test du bi pro G5 1,8 qui a été fait sur le site?
C'est plus fort comme bruit que le DD de l'imac G3?
 :mouais:


----------



## Larswool (22 Septembre 2004)

J'hésite entre l'alim et le HD, en gros ca fait comme une alim d'halogène. Les ventilateurs sont TRES silencieux, c'est le bruit d'un DD qui gratte mais plus aigu.Encore une fois c'est vraiment pas énorme, moi qui suis sur eMac , ce fut un bonheur de le tester   . Il m'empêchera pas de dormir, loin de lâ.

Lars, sans inquiétudes


----------



## benamad (23 Septembre 2004)

je pense que ca vient de l'alim car comme je l'ai dis sur le forum d'en face (comprenne qui pourras ) quand je baisse la luminosité de l'ecran le bruit s'atténue et repart de plus belle si je remet la luminosité a fond.
Tu pourra&is faire ce test larswool ? (attend un peu quand la luminosité est au plus bas et ne touche a rien, puis apres 10 sec tu remontes la luminosité a fond normalement tu devrais entendre une nette difference si tu as le meme probleme).

Je ne m'inquiete pas trop car apparement (voir news de MB) pas tout le monde est touché donc c'est bien un probleme et ca sera resolu par Apple (j'ai contacté le SAV qui m'a conseillé d'attendre ou alors ils envoyaient mon imac hors CE   ).

En revanche le bruit de l'emac est pire ? moi je trouve celui la assez inssuportable (amoins que tu ne sois pas touché par le meme bruit) et je comptais conseiller l'achat de l'emac a des amis


----------



## Larswool (23 Septembre 2004)

Le test de luminosité, je ne peux pas le faire , l'ordi étant chez ma copine   . Mais pour la comparaison eMac vs iMac G5 elle et moi sommes vraiment d'accord : iMac 3 fois ( voire 4 ) plus silencieux !!! L'eMac est excellent du reste mais le bruit peut être vraiment énervant car il est constant et très lourd ( bruit de réacteur ou d'aspiro ).

Lars, vous souhaitant une bonne journée


----------



## peyret (24 Septembre 2004)

l'imac G5 17" était chez le revendeur apple en démo, fais un peu plaque de plastique blanche avec un rectangle découpé à la scie sauteues pour l'écran LCD - très sobre...

le bruit... un léger cric..cric.. continuel  l'oreille collée sur l'écran, mais vite couvert par l'emac situé à 5 m... 

au dos, une sortie d'air légèrement tièdasse...

l'écran est carrément très chaud - va pas bousiller ses pixels à cette température...
un peu grisé dans les menus vers la gauche (défaut dû peut-être à l'angle de vue... ?)

le revendeur avait réussi à faire un bureau plein de fil (clavier, souris, alim, ethernet, anti-vol, DD externe = 6 !!! manquait plus que le scanner)

je l'ai soulevé, on dirait qu'il est en plomb !
il tourne facilement sur lui-même ( sur un bureau lisse bien entendu)

le revendeur prévoit une arrivée en masse (livraison) vers le 29 septembre...

vite !
lp


----------



## iota (24 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

 Pour les problèmes de l'alimentation, voir cette news sur macbidouille. Apple a officiellement reconnu le problème et propose l'échange des alimentations défectueuses (vous pouvez la monter vous même pour ne pas vous séparer de votre machine).

 @+
 iota


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2004)

bah voila un switch de plus un collège du travail qui avait eu un mac il y a longtemps a écouté ma passion du mac et le montage vidéo a été un point déterminant dans son achat d'un imac 17" avec graveur de dvd (superdrive) naas content :love: et il l'a pris avec bluetooth 

en plus il va le faire delivrer a la boite qui est 100% DELL :rateau: j'attends les reactions des autres du style "but where's the unit" ? ah ah ah :love::love::love: tu vas voir ce qu'ils vont se prendre dans la figure ah ah ah ! (quoi je m'emporte la ? ah bon  )


----------



## macarel (24 Septembre 2004)

Je l'ai reçu hier, iMac 17"
Il est bô, prend pas de place, fait très peu de bruit (quoi que le fameux grésillement est présent, mais on l'entend peu, mais si Apple veut le changer, tant mieux)   :love: 
On vera à l'usage.


----------



## Toyz (24 Septembre 2004)

Commandé il y a une semaine un 20 pouces bluetooth + 2x512 + son clavier wireless et une souris Logitech MX700, la même que mon actuelle MX500 dont je suis plus que satisfait la filoche en moins.. Une bonne affaire grace à une excellente reprise de mon PM G4 Quick 800mhz + Lacie electron blue III 19 pouces par le revendeur du coin  ...


----------



## Pomme (25 Septembre 2004)

24 i-mac G5 en commande!!  ça fait vraiment plaisir un tel départ!!      qui sera le suivant?


----------

